# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Berghia Nudibranch for aiptasia problem

## Gary R

Well i'v noticed that i'm starting to get a aiptasia problem in my sump, so just ordered a trio of Berghia Nudibranch to try and sort this out for me.


They should be with me today some time, then hopefully will be able to clear this aiptasia up.

Got them from a guy called Justin who breeds them and sells them on e-bay here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321401337616?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Will keep you all updated with how I get on  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Well they came and now in the sump ....so lets see what these little guys can do  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Not seen these since  :lol:  could be £40 down the drain

----------


## lost

I hope the little guys start chomping  :lol:  I could do with some for flat worm

----------


## Gary R

Think this could be months before I see any think start to happen

They don't eat flat worm Dave but think you will find the other way around  :Frown:

----------


## lost

there is one that does also I think a velvet slug does as well, I think that's what its called  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Well I saw one last night at the bottom corner of my sump with a Egg string next to it  :Smile:  

I don't know what it is feeding on down there as all the Aiptasia anemones are at the top of the sump, so not holding out that this is going to work.

Had a look this morning and it is still in the same place as last night but it is still alive.

----------


## lost

I inject them  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

> I inject them


Well hopefully it is a thing of the pass for me  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Berghia Description

Berghia verrucicornis, a nudibranch or Sea Slug is a natural and Berghia Nudibranchsnontoxic predator to eradicate one of the most bothersome pest organisms in marine aquaria, Aiptasia anemones (also know as glass anemones). They are therefore, the most perfect, highly desirable solution for aquarist. They are normally white-colored but incorporate the beige colored zooxanthellae and nematocysts of the ingested aiptasia in their gill filaments, making them darker in color with every bite.

In well-fed individuals, the gill filaments can take on an almost purple color. They store the eaten, but undigested, nematocysts of their prey in pouches extending up from their backs, presumably as predator deterrence.

Bergia & Egg CoilsBerghia are peaceful members of the aquarium and should not be kept with more aggressive species that may attack and harm it. They are commonly found in tropical regions of the Atlantic Ocean. Berghia Nudibranchs can grow to about 1.5 inches. The Berghia nudibranch is highly desirable for the marine aquaria because its a direct, natural solution to the infestation of the pest Aiptasia anemone (glass anemone). Scraping Aiptasia or the use of different chemicals have not been effective, and actually when irritating the base of the Aiptasia creates more budding to occur and therefore stimulating more Aiptasia production. Then the growth and explosive infestation cycle begins!

Berghia Nudibranchs work together as a colony and are very active nocturnal hunters. Berghias ability to expand and contract allows them to crawl into the cracks and crevices of the coral rock where the Aiptasia anemone basal growth and budding occurs and start chomping away! Go Berghia Go!

Berghia Predators
Wrasses (except Fairy wrasses).
Long nosed hawkfish.
Peppermint shrimp.
Camel shrimp.
Some brittle starfish (to a lesser degree).
Large crabs (Sally Lightfoot, Green legged hermit, etc.)
Lower rock areas with Bristle worm nests could eat Berghia to protect their eggs.
Chemicals used for Aiptasia could kill Berghia and Berghia eggs.

~*Aiptasia Anemones**Unwanted Aquarium Pest* 
*Aiptasia anemones* Aiptasia anemones or (Glass Anemones) are a prolific, _Unwanted Aquarium Pest_ which can multiply at such exorbitant and exponential rates as to takeover and choke out a coral reef aquaria. These anemones have powerful stings that not only discourage full polyp extension but can kill or cause bacterial infections to local colonies of ornamental corals and zooanthids.  Aiptasia are often accidentally imported along with live rock and once present in the aquarium are notoriously difficult to remove.
*Description*
__
Aiptasia are small light brown anemones of the species A. pallida and A. pulchella.  The anemones are typically less than 1.5" long and frequently much smaller.  They are semi-transparent, hence the common name of Glass Anemone.  They are photosynthetic, but will eat things that are small enough for them to catch.  The stalk is attached to a hard substrate, usually in a crevice.  This allows the anemone to quickly withdraw into the hole when danger approaches.

Aiptasia reproduce through the process known as pedal laceration which occurs when baby anemones develop from small bits of tissue left behind as the anemone wanders around but can also reproduce by emitting planulae larvae into the water column.  This is usually in response to an eminent threat of eradication, such as when attacked by an angry aquarist or shot up with a caustic chemical.  Live rock is an important component to your reef aquarium.

Unfortunately, bringing a rich variety of organisms into your reef often brings unwanted sea life that can quickly overgrow and take over your aquarium. Aiptasia species, also known as Glass or Rock anemones, is one such "hitchhiker".

*Why should Aiptasia be eliminated?*

Aiptasia anemones harm your reef by multiplying rapidly and aggressively competing for space by stinging your precious corals and killing them at their point of contact. This stinging can further cause a secondary bacterial infection which can spread and kill the entire coral. They are also notoriously difficult to eliminate.

Other unwanted organisms may be removed rather easily but Aiptasia is much more difficult because they are so tiny. They can quickly withdraw into tiny holes. When you try to siphon, pull, or cut Aiptasia and you don't remove most of it, it can regenerate itself, sometimes into multiple anemones leaving you with more than you started with.  More importantly, if you treat the Aiptasia with the Calcium based "cures" presently on the market, you run the risk of evoking a defensive response by the Aiptasia of releasing hundreds of planulae larvae into the water column.  This release is a protective mechanism designed to propagate the species.  Thus, within 3-6 weeks after treatment you very well may have hundreds if not thousands of baby Aiptasia popping up everywhere.

It is essential to rid your aquarium of these creatures as soon as possible before their numbers reach nuisance proportions!

----------


## lost

you will have to let us know how you get on

----------

